# Chevy Frames



## jason and jason (Jan 18, 2010)

This is just a warning for chevy guys who plow commercially and really use your truck. I would recommend putting gussets on your on your frame just for extra protection. I have a 2004 Chevy 1 ton with a Boss 9-2 V and out of 65000 miles, 45000 are plowing and my frame broke on both sides right behind the control arms and almost snapped in half. I found these guys locally who build race cars and they fixed it like it was a piece of art. This guy on this site helped me tons and I want to thank him, it is B&B. He also makes gussets which are cheap protection for your frame. Next truck will be a Ford there meant to work, my 95 f-350 still kicks ass. I tried to post pictures but they will not post.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

It's all good. I'm willing to guess 99% of us already know. Glad you found out but sorry it was too late.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Send the pics to me I will upload them [email protected]. Put plowsite pics in the subject header


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are the pics. The first one is of the truck, the second the break in the frame, the third is a side view of the frame after being fixed. (notice the gusset on the bottom of the frame also). And the forth is a pic of the frame as most of us have seen with the gusset attached. The company that fixed this did a awesome job!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1098659 said:


> Here are the pics. The first one is of the truck, the second the break in the frame, the third is a side view of the frame after being fixed. (notice the gusset on the bottom of the frame also). And the forth is a pic of the frame as most of us have seen with the gusset attached. The company that fixed this did a awesome job!


You couldn't made them any bigger before posting, Ryan????


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm always amazed to see this. I already had them on mine when I bought it, but I constantly check on them as I use a 1005 lbs plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's an issue, but pretty cheap to take care of if fixed before it breaks.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I've got 134,000 on my 2000 NBS. Been plowing with it since I bought it 4 years ago. I check my frame regularly in this spot and it looks darn near new for some reason. There are no gussets installed.

Guess I'm just not working the truck hard enough.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

But do you want to tempt it mayhem?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1099173 said:


> You couldn't made them any bigger before posting, Ryan????


Sorry Mike, I didn't think about it until it was to late.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Something I should look into on the Colorado?


----------



## bluefishbob (Oct 31, 2009)

From what ive read, the plow package trucks have a gusset there already. Am i wrong? I have seen several chevy trucks do this but ive also seen alot more not. I have 2 chevs and 2 fords and dont see this on my trucks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Most '01-'02 had the gussets whether they were plow prep or not, the majority of 03-up do not whether they were plow prep equipped or not. Mostly a hit or miss (after '02) deal more than anything...that's why you have to look and if they're not there install them.


----------



## QuadRacer041 (Sep 1, 2003)

Where can I find these gusset and how much are they?


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Since I am not a welder or fabricator, can I order these pre-made somewhere and take them to get welded on or would it be best to just talk to some shops and see if they can fabricate the gusset and weld it on right away?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

They're nothing tough to fab up but if you want a pre-made ready to install set shoot me a PM and I'll show you where to source them.


----------



## srlovett (Oct 19, 2010)

B&B;1100105 said:


> They're nothing tough to fab up but if you want a pre-made ready to install set shoot me a PM and I'll show you where to source them.


do you have a printable template that can be used to make them?
2000 k2500


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Not for the GMT400 trucks no sorry I don't.


----------



## srlovett (Oct 19, 2010)

B&B;1124066 said:


> Not for the GMT400 trucks no sorry I don't.


alright thanks


----------



## srlovett (Oct 19, 2010)

B&B;1124066 said:


> Not for the GMT400 trucks no sorry I don't.


prolly just make one out of cardboard and transfer to metal that way prolly be the best way ya think?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes except for the GMT400's you need to add three per side to catch as many of the weak points as possible and each one is a different size and shape.


----------



## srlovett (Oct 19, 2010)

B&B;1124079 said:


> Yes except for the GMT400's you need to add three per side to catch as many of the weak points as possible and each one is a different size and shape.


What other two points besides the rear of upper A arms?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

At the upper and lower rear and also at the upper front. They really need one at the lower front as well but there's no simple way to get one on there.


----------



## srlovett (Oct 19, 2010)

B&B;1124094 said:


> At the upper and lower rear and also at the upper front. They really need one at the lower front as well but there's no simple way to get one on there.


wouldn't have pictures by chance to better help describe locations would you?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Not yet but I'll get some on the next install.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

B&B please post once more to get to 11,000 posts! I'm taking my truck to Jerre soon for the gussets if he can get me in.


----------



## srlovett (Oct 19, 2010)

B&B;1124105 said:


> Not yet but I'll get some on the next install.


alright thats ok


----------

